# Prescription Contact lenses



## ClassicFAIL (Jul 12, 2012)

Do they have any like this: 
http://i50.tinypic.com/2cyo2fn.jpg
or
http://i49.tinypic.com/10dxocm.png

Also, my eyes are both different :/ This is my first time buying colored ones. Anyone know any good places?


----------



## Ziaki (Jul 12, 2012)

There are prescription colored contacts but they can be quite expensive and they probably won't be as vivid as you are hoping unless your eyes are already blue then blue contacts will make them more blue if that makes sense. Unless of course they've improved them since I started wearing contacts.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Jul 12, 2012)

I have light blue eyes to begin with. I just really love that broken color as it matches Az's eyes.


----------



## Bark (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are some blue contacts. This looks to be about what you're looking for I think, but they're expensive. And I think the price is per lens. Helps with the different eyes, but ouch. Here are ones that are half that price :v

I can't give any actual feedback for the places, though.
 .


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Jul 12, 2012)

This is a better example of what I'm going for. http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m09t4jLE6p1rqt8s8o1_500.jpg
I really dont care for the color i wither want blue or gray or even brown.


----------



## Teal (Jul 12, 2012)

If you're going to get costume contacts don't get the cheap kind. You could go blind.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Jul 12, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> If you're going to get costume contacts don't get the cheap kind. You could go blind.



How so?


----------



## Teal (Jul 12, 2012)

Some of them have dangerous chemicals in them. Others are "one size fits all" DO NOT GET THESE. If they don't fit your eyes it can scratch them and permaently damage your sight.

I've done research on them because I wanted some for cosplay. Unfortunately the only places I've seen ones that would be safe for eyes they cost way too much. :/


----------



## Zenia (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, it is possible to get special effects contacts with perscriptions. It is kinda pricey though. I bought a pair of SFX lenses once... but I still wanted to wear my glasses, so I got plain ones and they were $40 per lens. Back when I had clear contacts with a prescription, they were like, $80 per lens. I think the SFX ones would be more, especially (I think) if you want it to cover your sclera too.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll throw in my 0.02 USD worth.

Go get your eyes examined and get a prescription. Then go to 9MM FX. They will give you contacts that will fit, look outstanding and they will not damage your corneas.

As a contact lens wearer, this is the only way to go, unless you don't value your sight. Besides not being FDA-compliant, those 'cheap' internet lenses are made with some very toxic stuff.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Jul 17, 2012)

Damn so I found out by my eye doctor that apparently only very few companies make my prescription :/ My contacts are around 180 dollar per pack of 6 lenses PER EYE. :/ he said they colored are out of the question :/ that they just don't make them :/


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 21, 2012)

You know, take your prescription and ask 9MM FX for a quote. I'll bet they aren't as expensive as your optometrist is quoting. I was told the same thing but guess what? 9MM FX will make them, and not at an obscene cost, either. I'll bet your eye doctor was waiting for you to order through him, so he could make a buck.

By the way, I buy my contacts on the internet. Not quite $90 USD for a 12 pack extended wear.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 21, 2012)

Optometrists mark up prices like... a few hundred percent. For example, my glasses... I got the cheapest no-name frame and medium thickness lenses with a coating on them, they cost $500. I got a spare pair of glasses at clearlycontacts.ca for $60.

I just got a pack of contacts (6 lenses, each one can be worn for a month) from the same website for $15. My eyes are practically the same, the axis is oriented a little differently in each one (092 compared to 175) but since that was not needed to input into the website form, it should be ok. I just intend to wear them when I go swimming anyway, 'cause I hate swimming with glasses on and I can't wear a mask with glasses on.


----------

